# macmillan charity workshop open day 2015



## richarnold (15 Mar 2015)

Hi folks.
I have been checking the calendar, and have been thinking of repeating last years open / charity day, and Sunday the 7th of June is looking favorable. Any comments, or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 
For those of you who did not get to attend last year, this is a link to last years event. 
workshop-open-week-end-charity-event-update-t78163.html.
Cheers Richard, and Kate.


----------



## Racers (15 Mar 2015)

I will be there again, I have some more tools, I say some more it was a bag full I left in the boot last time!

Pete


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 Mar 2015)

I'd love to - but a 600 mile round trip is a little too far.


----------



## jimi43 (16 Mar 2015)

I think the usual Kent suspects may be there if I can get the day off....good time was had by all last time...

Cheers

Jimi


----------



## AndyT (16 Mar 2015)

It was well worth the trip last time so all being well I shall be there again this time.


----------



## dickm (16 Mar 2015)

phil.p":2ow6kgcj said:


> I'd love to - but a 600 mile round trip is a little too far.


.....and a 1200 mile round trip even less feasible. But an excellent cause to support.


----------



## adrspach (16 Mar 2015)

This looks so tempting that I am in. Now just to organise time off and how to contribute.


----------



## tobytools (16 Mar 2015)

Id love to go. Will try and find a way 
TT


----------



## SteveF (16 Mar 2015)

i thoroughly enjoyed last time
spent way to much  
donated a few bits
had some very interesting chats

sadly cant do this year

Steve


----------



## Bedrock (17 Mar 2015)

My first Grandchild is due that day, but as my daughter lives in Nottingham, I will be heading in the right direction.
I'll just tell her to hold on for a bit longer ( or hurry up).

Mike


----------



## OSM. (18 Mar 2015)

Looking forward to it already Richard, gutted I missed last year.

There will be something fancy from me to pop in the donations bin  


Ol.


----------



## richarnold (4 May 2015)

Hi folks. Just an update to let you know that things are going ahead with this open day. I can now confirm that Bill and Sarah Carter will be there with a selection of Bills work, and helpful advice for any of you budding plane makers.http://www.billcarterwoodworkingplanemaker.co.uk/
Ollie Sparks will also be opening up his workshop for visitors. http://oliversparks.co.uk/
Cheers Richard


----------



## NickWelford (4 May 2015)

Richard, can you use some boxwood in various diameters? I have some spare I can bring along. Probably most use for turners, but there's lovely figuring in it.


----------



## richarnold (10 May 2015)

NickWelford":3jgf4wxu said:


> Richard, can you use some boxwood in various diameters? I have some spare I can bring along. Probably most use for turners, but there's lovely figuring in it.


Hi Nick. I think it is fair to say we all love a bit of boxwood  , so I would think it will be gratefully received. 
Cheers, Richard


----------



## rafezetter (12 May 2015)

With a very generous offer of a lift from AndyT to get there I will also be attending again this year. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Chrispy (13 May 2015)

I hope to get there this year, I have a spare seat in the van if I can give anyone a lift (Wantage/A34)


----------



## Chrispy (14 May 2015)

I have just posted in the for sale section some wood that I will bring to this event, for-sale-hardwood-short-ends-off-cuts-and-bowl-blanks-t89218.html If anyone is interested let me know please.


----------



## richarnold (18 May 2015)

Hi folks.
This event is getting closer now so I thought I would wet a few appetites.
Put a small selection of the offerings on the bench this dinner time to tempt you in :lol: 
Cheers, Richard


----------



## AndyT (18 May 2015)

I think an early start from Bristol is called for!

See you there.


----------



## adidat (18 May 2015)

Thinking about attending this year, anyone from London or surrounding areas fancy sharing a ride to make it slightly less costly?

Adidat


----------



## Chrispy (19 May 2015)

Richard what's the schedule for the day, I mean what time is kick-off / chucking - out?


----------



## richarnold (19 May 2015)

Chrispy":1lkkn1sm said:


> Richard what's the schedule for the day, I mean what time is kick-off / chucking - out?


Hi Chris.
There are no hard and fast rules as to times. I will be there at around 8.30 am, and will pack up when the last enthusiast leaves :lol: 
Cheers, Richard.


----------



## Racers (20 May 2015)

Wednesday?

 

Pete


----------



## NickWelford (20 May 2015)

Richard, do you need any contributions to refreshments?


----------



## lurker (31 May 2015)

Is this still on ?


----------



## richarnold (31 May 2015)

lurker":32kd3xti said:


> Is this still on ?


Very much so.
I will try and post some more details in the week but it is safe to say we will be tidying the workshop up ready for Sunday. 
It's good to have a good sort out even if it is only once a year :lol:


----------



## lurker (1 Jun 2015)

Great, I would like to attend if that's ok
I have permission from the boss .


----------



## richarnold (3 Jun 2015)

NEWS UPDATE  
New plane maker on the block Ollie Sparks ( http://oliversparks.co.uk/) has very generously donated this stunning miniature miter plane to raise money for Macmillan nurses. This is a stunning piece of work, and after discussing it with Ollie we have decided to offer the plane up on a sort of auction. This will give anyone who can't make it to the open day a chance of owning this little beauty. The general idea is that the plane will be at the open day and we will have a box you can post offers in. If you can't attend you can PM me bids. up to 12pm on the 6th of June. We will then announce the winner at 4pm on the 7th at the open day. I will happily post the plane on to anyone who is not there on the day.
I also reserve the right to bid on this myself :lol: 
It also sounds like it's going to be a sunny day on Sunday so Ollie has suggested we set up a barbecue, so if you want to bring some grub with you please do.
PS If you want more information on the miter plane it is featured in his gallery on the website.


----------



## Plumberpete (4 Jun 2015)

Andy T has generously offered me a lift so I'll see you on Sunday Richard! ccasion5:


----------



## lurker (4 Jun 2015)

AndyT":39v1p15c said:


> I think an early start from Bristol is called for!
> 
> See you there.




I am going to be bitterly disappointed if you do not resemble your avatar


----------



## AndyT (4 Jun 2015)

lurker":1l4dbm24 said:


> AndyT":1l4dbm24 said:
> 
> 
> > I think an early start from Bristol is called for!
> ...



I've disappointed many people in my time... and it might be a bit too hot to wear my best tie and waistcoat! :wink:


----------



## richarnold (5 Jun 2015)

It's getting close now folks  
We have been setting out the workshop today, and here's a quick photo of some of the goodies on offer



We have also just picked up the barbeque so weather permitting we will have some food up for grabs.
The local pottery studio will also be open on Sunday for anyone who fancy's a go on a potters wheel.
Looking forward to a fun day Cheers, Richard


----------



## richarnold (6 Jun 2015)

News update. Jimi of KT tools has offered to gift us a superb mallet to auction off in the same method as Ollies plane =D> .
Hopefully I will be adding photo's of said Mallet soon  
I also thought I had better add the address of the workshop again just in case anyone gets lost  
Its Unit 7 Dallacre Farm, Wilbarston, Market Harborough, le168fe
Tel number01536772123.
Cheers, Richard


----------



## lurker (6 Jun 2015)

Good I need a new fire extinguisher :lol: 

Am just telling myself I don't need any more planes [-X [-X


----------



## lurker (7 Jun 2015)

Back home after a great day out
Fine company
Fine food


Thanks Richard


----------



## Racers (7 Jun 2015)

Some photos from today, I didn't take many to many interesting people to talk to and interesting things to look at.

Rich's planes





It's good to help.





Jimi's mallet,





Ollie Sparks plane in an infinity cabinet, which was fantastic but very difficult to photo.





Bill Carters planes, fabulous as always.





Ollie's stuff, a rival for Bill.







 

Jimi's mallet went to Rich and Jimi got Ollie's plane.





Jimi and Ollie and some questionable shorts.





Have you totalled up yet?

Pete


----------



## NickWelford (7 Jun 2015)

I had a great time, first one I've attended, but learnt a lot. I could just get the planemaking bug, after talking with Bill and Ollie.... I see a slippery slope beckoning.


----------



## AndyT (7 Jun 2015)

Back home in Bristol after an early start and a long drive - and so happy to have been able to join in another wonderful day. Huge thanks to Richard and Kate for their immense hospitality and hard work. Thanks to all that I managed to talk to and apologies to all that I didn't. There was just so much to say to so many lovely people, so many fascinating things to look at and admire and a few nice souvenirs to bring home too.

Here are a few random snaps from me.

Ollie Sparks and his fantastic coopered jewellery cabinet







Toolsntat Andy knitting his own socks






How to plane the Richard Maguire way






and the Richard Arnold way






Planes old






and new












Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## rxh (7 Jun 2015)

It looks like I missed a great day out - I'm really sorry I couldn't make it owing to being on holiday in Cornwall.


----------



## adrspach (7 Jun 2015)

Teading these reviews just add to my sadness for not being able to come.


----------



## katellwood (7 Jun 2015)

Good Food, good company, good conversation and excellent advice 

well worth the trip 

Thank you Richard its much appreciated


----------



## richarnold (7 Jun 2015)

Hi folks just wanted to say a big thank you to everybody that supported this event hope you all enjoyed the day it was a great social event but as you know it was also to raise money for a really worthy cause that is very close to my heart the total so far we have raised is close to £1500 =D>   there was one person absent today I think maybe have been looking down on us so Richard T I hope we did you proud so thank you all again my self and Richard are tired and dusty ( so no change there then ) and I have a new witch  hope to see you all again soon Kate and Richard :lol:


----------



## jimi43 (8 Jun 2015)

An absolutely superb day...so much effort was put in behind the scenes and this was evident in so many ways!

I am still buzzing from the large number of fine coffees you provided Kate...much appreciated!

And Richard...my mate in Costa Rica at the mission said a HUGE thank you for the skew rebate plane...he was very touched by your generosity in sorting out such a perfect example for his needs.

I have some pictures too but it being close to 3am I shall have to post them tomorrow if that's ok...

Just wanted to say a big thank you!

Jimi


----------



## condeesteso (8 Jun 2015)

Huge thanks to Richard and Kate for organising this, no small undertaking at all. Well done Ollie for adding the barbie too. As before a great crowd and the time flies by. If you thought of maybe going but didn't here are my own 10 reasons why the 320 mile trip was worth every mile (in random order):

- Sarah Carter's cakes
- using a few of Richard's planes
- seeing Ollie's workshop and w.i.p
- trying Richard Maguire's one-hour woodie smoother (which works annoyingly well =D> :shock: )
- managing to not buy anything until 5pm.... and then, oops
- using Andy toolsntat's treadle lathe, knitting machine and scroll saw, and generally nattering with Andy
- sitting on Pete M's s ultra-comfy stool, then using his travisher (excellent indeed), examining his shop-made planes...and nattering
- drinking Kate's coffee (and washing my own mug up after) and admiring the witch*
- chatting with Andy T and receiving yet another gift from him (this time a brilliant little woodie, virtually unused).
- watching Jim 'buy the shop' :lol: 

there's more but ten will do. the main thing is chatting, sharing ideas, learning, admiring the work of others - like Tim Smith's jaw-dropping infinity cabinet. If you think a couple of thou is in tolerance, take a look at that and think again. That cabinet belongs in the ten but I ran out of fingers.

Thanks again Richard and Kate, and thanks to Richard also for the iron for the Spiers (another story, I'll get some pics done and post as it's a Spiers but it's been Cartered). Stellar crowd, truly excellent day, deserves a bigger turn-out next time (there will be one we all trust?)

* I mean Kate's witch sculpture, not that Kate...


----------



## jimi43 (8 Jun 2015)

HA!

In my own defence...I actually only bought the same as you.. a plane from Bill Cartier!

The balance was donations!

Lol!

Jimi


----------



## Plumberpete (8 Jun 2015)

I had an amazing time! Thank you Richard for the Holbrook moulding plane and thank you Kate for the tea and cakes! It was a pleasure to see Bill Carter and Ollie's planes and to see Andy Toolntat's scroll saw in action! 

And a big thank you to Andy T for driving!

See you all next year!


----------



## Racers (9 Jun 2015)

Note to the mods can this be made a sticky so hopefully we can get a bigger turnout next time.

Pete


----------



## toolsntat (9 Jun 2015)

Big thanks all round =D> =D> 
Orders for socks anyone :idea: :roll: 8) 

Andy


----------

